# Fork Help Please



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I have an 06' Team SC with a carbon fork which has a small crack on the top of the steer tube.

I would like to replace the fork with an identical one. If I can't find an exact replacement, I would
like other options to make the bike look and moreover, feel like the original set-up.

Does anyone know who may have made the fork? Possible replacement options? Anyone who can paint
this fork like the original?

Kind Thanks All!!


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Forks were made by Mizuno

Not knowing which country you are in, not sure who would paint. Joe Bell and cycleart are two in the US who spring to mind....

I have a used pair which would probably fit but would need to be painted- and they are in Australia with me.... 

Andy


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Mizuno. Ok, that's a start. I don't think I'll be buying a Muzino again though. The reputation for these forks being frail is true. 

Is there other comparable options from other companies like Easton etc? I understand the rake is 43, but what else do I need to consider in looking for an exact match fork?


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

whats the crack look like ? get a carbon sleeve glued inside the steerer , that will require you to remove the current headset bung but there would a way to make one fit somehow ( ie simply above or below the sleeve depending on bolt length/cap design and sleeve position )


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

It doesn't LOOK like a crack to me. But it's looks crimped like someone tightened it too much at the stem. Two separate guys at the shop said they wouldn't ride it even though it's not "cracked.".


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

just find a quality CF fork that fits (correct rake) and have it painted solid red to match
doing all the extra graphics etc... will drive the price up


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> just find a quality CF fork that fits (correct rake) and have it painted solid red to match
> doing all the extra graphics etc... will drive the price up


Does the guy out there in SD do fork painting?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

JetSpeed said:


> I understand the rake is 43, but what else do I need to consider in looking for an exact match fork?


The biggies are rake (or offset), fork length (measured parallel to the steerer from the base of the crown race seat to the center of the axle), dropout over locknut spacing (usually 100mm on modern road bikes), steerer tube diameter and length, and clearance at the top of the fork blades for whatever maximum tire width you'll want to fit.


----------



## box handler (Nov 8, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> just find a quality CF fork that fits (correct rake) and have it painted solid red to match
> doing all the extra graphics etc... will drive the price up


I agree - I'd just whatever carbon fork you like and have it color-matched to the red or blue of the frame. OR, if the exact graphics matter that much, buy a used SC with your paint scheme (in your size or larger or any size with an uncut steer tube), take the fork, and sell as frame only.


----------



## nelson (Dec 20, 2001)

That was actually an Advanced Composites fork. Eddy switched to Easton and the later Team SCs and Premiums used an Easton EC90. It is a much better fork and not too difficult to find, though not painted to match.

Nelson Frazier
Gita Sporting Goods, Ltd.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm going to put an EC90 on as soon as I can get a paint price from Joe Bell . . . waiting . . . . thanks.


----------



## bjorn240 (May 24, 2011)

How much does it rule that Nelson will post a response here? 

Hey Nelson - I passed a guy today on my motorcycle - he was riding a pretty sweet ciavete Responsorium. Imagine his surprise when I flipped up my face shield and said, "Nice Pegoretti."


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

New Easton fork Is about $400, JB said he would paint to for $300. Hummmmmmm.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*What about.....*



JetSpeed said:


> New Easton fork Is about $400, JB said he would paint to for $300. Hummmmmmm.


What about matching paint at a local car/autobody shop? Or, is there a local frame builder?


----------

